# Version number mistake in Errata.htm/txt in FreeBSD-10.3-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso



## Sam9978 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Errata document (both htm and txt) refers to the release as 10.2 instead of 10.3:

`This errata document for FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE will be maintained until the release of FreeBSD 10.4-RELEASE.`

I've only checked this on FreeBSD-10.3-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso not any other images.

Not a big deal but wanted to mention it.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 5, 2016)

Reported to re@.  In the future, entering a bug report at https://bugs.freebsd.org/ is a more certain way to make sure it gets noticed, but we appreciate the information regardless.

Thanks!


----------



## Sam9978 (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks! Wasn't sure if it warranted that or not so good to know.


----------

